# 72 Ford Thunderbird



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i just finished this otaki kit. i chose the most 70s color i could think of. it is a pity they made this kit a motorized kit. 
if i was adding major detail, it really needs a better chassis and a firewall.
DSCF9246 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9269 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9270 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9271 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9272 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9273 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9274 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9275 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9276 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9277 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks great! The Japanese do love to motorize model kits.

I love the kit manufacturers name, OTAKI, as Otaki is small town 75km north of where I live in Wellington, New Zealand.
Certainly not model kit related, but interesting.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks very 70´s to me. I can imagine it in old movies of New York. Never seen a motorized kit before, seems like the steering can be adjusted. Otherwise a low level on the details. Your right, bringing it on a higher level would mean much work on the interior and the missing firewall. Is the plastic styrene or a something else?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The engine finish still looks pretty decent for a motorized model kit! 🤙


----------

